# Some of this years meat madness



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Did my first attempt at summer sausage this fall, used a Cabela's Jalapeno Summer Sausage kit with elk meat, pork shoulder and added 2.5 pounds of pepper jack cheese. I cut the pepper jack cheese way to big for the first batch mainly due to me worrying about it melting which it didn't. Sausage turned out great with just the right amount of spice for me.








[/URL][/IMG]



Helped a buddy make some bratwurst from a Hi Country kit that turned out great, used elk and a mix of pork shoulder and pork trim. Don't have a processed pic but I do have a ready to eat pic.



Over the next couple week I plan on making a Cabela's beer summer sausage kit with elk, another brand of jalapeno summer sausage kit for a buddy, and some elk bratwurst and elk sausage from a mix it myself recipe I acquired off the internet.

I spent the last week cleaning up my old Enterprise stuffer and giving it a good seasoning as well as working over my meat grinder knife and plates to true up the surfaces and sharpen them a little.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, great thread.

Neat summer sausage, kinda looks like mortadella.

Cool stuffer you have. Those babies don't leave much sausage in the bottom.

Keep us posted with all your new sausage adventures.

.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

That stuffer is bad arse.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

The stuffer is the Enterprise #31 6 quart 12 pound ish stuffer that I have had for years. The old girl has stuffed at least 1500 lbs for meat for me in cases and poly meat bags, I stuff all my burger and loose ground meat in 1 pound poly bags. The old black finish was very beat up and once I really started to clean her up the more I noticed the build up of gunk in the tight places so I decided to pull out the wire wheels and take her down to bare cast iron. Once wire wheeled I washed everything in very hot water, boiled all the pieces then baked dry. After drying the pieces they were coated with vegetable oil and baked once again to season everything like we would do with a dutch oven. To finish the old girl off I mounted her on a new poly board with new stainless hardware and even purchased a couple clamps just to hold the stuffer to the counter.

There was one of these old stuffers on KSL yesterday for $150 which is a good price considering a new Chop Rite is North of $400. Every once in a while a guy can get lucky and pick one of these up at a yard sale for peanuts but there getting harder to find.

Heres another pic from the back.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Just finished building a stand and doing a mailbox mod to my smoker which is adding a place to burn chips or pellets so the smoker doesn't get hot for cold smoking so I decided to try it out and cold smoke a block of pepperjack cheese, cube of butter and a little kosher salt.

Here's the smoker with stand and mailbox.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Cheese going in, I'll post a pic in a couple hours of the finished product.










Sure puts the smoke in the box.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I had some issues with my pellets catching fire in my mailbox The first time the pellets started to flame up I caught it when my stack temp hit 100 degrees, I dumped the remaining pellets out of the smoker tray and started over and about 2 hours later I looked at the thermometer and my stack temp was 140. Pulled the smoker tray out of the mailbox, dumped the pellets out and called it good. The butter melted a little the last flare up but I caught the problem before things got to hot and the cheese melted into a blob. Looks like I need to work on my draft as I think I'm getting too much air flow across the smoldering pellets causing them to ignite.

Here is what my cheese looks like after setting the night in the fridge.







[/URL][/IMG]

Cheese has good flavor but a little strong last night, it should mellow after setting a while in the fridge. Salt has a good smokey flavor as well. Haven't tried the butter yet.

Next up is stuffing the 22 pounds of elk sausage I ground and mixed up this morning, going to let it set in the fridge until tomorrow.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Today's elk sausage adventure started off this morning cooking a couple patty's for breakfast to taste test. Toast was buttered with a little alder smoked butter.



Meat mixed up after setting in the fridge all night.



Stuffer tube loaded with first casing.



First casing stuffed.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Been busy messing with the smoker the last week or so. Smoked some cheese last week and 10 chubs of a beer summer sausage yesterday.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

